

PHP RFC: Short Closures - paralelogram
https://wiki.php.net/rfc/short_closures

======
stephenr
I honestly don't see the point, but then maybe that's because literally none
of the code I write uses a callback to multiply a number by 2.

I've seen similar "look how minimal a closure can be" arguments for several
languages, and they _always_ use a ridiculously simple body - usually `$x *
$y` or `$x * 2` etc.

How do they end up looking (and thus how easy are they to read) when its a
realistic body with several lines?

------
claudiug
~> looks interesting

